# Ways to get hold of War of the Burning Sky



## Morrus

There are several ways you can get your hands on the _War of the Burning Sky_ campaign saga. You should choose the method which fits your budget and schedule best!

Be careful you check which edition you're buying! WotBS is available for 3.5 and 4E, and the adventures are different in each edition.


Grab an EN World community supporter subscription. This costs $3 per month, and you'll get access to BOTH the 4E and 3.5 versions of the saga in PDF format with each being released on a roughly bi-monthly basis. Note that these releases lag behind the individual releases by a few months.
Buy them individually in PDF format. This is the quickest way to get them, but is more expensive than the EN World subscription. The adventures cost $6.99 each. There are currently all 12 adventures available for D&D 3.5, and the 4E versions are being released over the next year or so.
Buy them individually in softcover format.  There are currently all 12 adventures available for D&D 3.5, and the 4E versions are being released over the next year or so.
For D&D 3.5 only, buy the very expensive but remarkably gorgeous 708-page hardcover compilation, or the not as expensive but still gorgeous 640-page black-and-white hardcover.
Note that there are a couple of legacy subscription options (i.e. methods of subscription which are no longer available). These are the RPGNow subscription and the direct EN World WotBS subscription. Those who originally subscribed via one of these two methods will still continue to receive the products at the same time as they are released for individual sale (i.e. ahead of EN World community supporter subscribers).


----------



## thundershot

You might want to edit that... The softcover adventures are NOT 6.99... I got excited until I clicked the link to see them at what I thought they were, $20-30 a piece...


----------



## Morrus

thundershot said:


> You might want to edit that... The softcover adventures are NOT 6.99... I got excited until I clicked the link to see them at what I thought they were, $20-30 a piece...




Ooops!  Bad copy/paste job from the PDF line!

Yeah, they're print-on-demand - and the 4E ones are all in full colour.  That makes them quite pricey.  But they are gorgeous - I buy them myself.


----------



## EugeneZ

This might also be a good place to mention that those who purchase the PDF get access to the Fantasy Grounds 2 Virtual Tabletop version for free! There are links to the modules on the WotBS front page.


----------



## Dracomaxis

*Bi-Monthly*

Forgive me for asking this, but Bi-Monthly is not exactally spelled out for me, is it twice a month or once every two months? This just affects how often I want this campaign played, for me to be able to supply the game for my players. Thanks


----------



## Morrus

Dracomaxis said:


> Forgive me for asking this, but Bi-Monthly is not exactally spelled out for me, is it twice a month or once every two months? This just affects how often I want this campaign played, for me to be able to supply the game for my players. Thanks




"Bi-monthly" means once every two months.

They take longer to write than they do to play, unfortunately!


----------



## sfedi

Morrus said:


> "Bi-monthly" means once every two months.
> 
> They take longer to write than they do to play, unfortunately!



Not for me


----------



## andrewnotandy

*Subscribed to WotBS Help*

I subscribed using an old form of subscription and I can't get access to the content.  Going to the downloads section just sends me to the EnWorld subscription service, not the WotBS 4e subscription service.  How do I get access to these pdfs?


----------



## Morrus

andrewnotandy said:


> I subscribed using an old form of subscription and I can't get access to the content. Going to the downloads section just sends me to the EnWorld subscription service, not the WotBS 4e subscription service. How do I get access to these pdfs?




The link you had when you subscribed is still valid.


----------



## tjiddy

Morrus said:


> "Bi-monthly" means once every two months.
> 
> They take longer to write than they do to play, unfortunately!




I just subscribed and am EXTREMELY excited for this campaign.  As a new subscriber, I have a couple of questions

Why can I buy the PDF of WotBS 4E #2: The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar from Lulu, but not download it in the Subscribers Content area yet?  (WotBS 4E #3: Shelter from the Storm as well for that matter)  It sounds more like a marketing decision to make us pay more if we want them before the alloted 2 months are up, not the fact that they simply are not ready yet as the above quote insinuates. Is this correct or am I looking in the wrong place for the newer PDFs?

I did need the second adventure before the end of December, so I purchased the $6.99 version from LuLu and the PDF I got was missing the front cover.  The cover even showed when I previewed the PDF on their site.  This is a very minor gripe, but sucks as I print them out and spiral bind them with a clear cover. Was this intentional?

HUGELY minor nit-pick, but in the Subscribers Content area, there are keywords applied to the players guide and campaign guide, but not to the actual adventure itself so the filtering doesn't really work. Also, a 4E keyword would be nice. 

Lastly, as far as battlemaps go, a lot of idiots like myself struggle at printing huge jpgs and having the squares end up really being 1".  With PDF's like the 3.5 battlemaps, its a no brainier, just hit print.  Any way we could see PDF battlemaps for the 4e maps?

I'm absolutely LOVING the adventures and appreciate all the time and effort you guys have put into the product


----------



## Morrus

tjiddy said:


> Why can I buy the PDF of WotBS 4E #2: The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar from Lulu, but not download it in the Subscribers Content area yet? (WotBS 4E #3: Shelter from the Storm as well for that matter) It sounds more like a marketing decision to make us pay more if we want them before the alloted 2 months are up, not the fact that they simply are not ready yet as the above quote insinuates. Is this correct or am I looking in the wrong place for the newer PDFs?




It's because of the order of events. People who subscribed on RPGNow etc. did so long before and paid more. So they get them before the ENW subscribers. I can't choose not to put them on RPGNow according to that schedule because I have to honour the original subscriptions.

You completely have the choice as to which method of subscription suits you. You can go to RPGNow and subscribe there and get them earlier, or you can subscribe here and get them at the ENW schedule, which is behind the RPGNow one by a few months (but perfectly suitable if you're starting now).

Nobody expects you to do both. It's completely your choice - whichever is best for you. I have no preference as to which you do, and I'm not trying to encourage you to pick one option over the other - buy 'em for $6.99 each early, subscribe at RPGNow for $49.99 in advance, or subscribe here at EN World for $3 per month with a slightly later schedule (but a crapload of other EN World stuff thrown in).



> I did need the second adventure before the end of December, so I purchased the $6.99 version from LuLu and the PDF I got was missing the front cover. The cover even showed when I previewed the PDF on their site. This is a very minor gripe, but sucks as I print them out and spiral bind them with a clear cover. Was this intentional?




Hmmm. Lulu shouldn't be selling the PDFs at all - just the softcovers. There's obviously something wrong there. I'll check into it. 

In the meantime, drop me an email and I'll fix you up with the correct PDF.

I intend to put the second one up early for ENW subscribers (mid-December) as a sort of Christmas bonus. It's not techncially due until January, but, hey, it's the season of good cheer and all that! 



> HUGELY minor nit-pick, but in the Subscribers Content area, there are keywords applied to the players guide and campaign guide, but not to the actual adventure itself so the filtering doesn't really work. Also, a 4E keyword would be nice.




Good idea. I'll go through the files there and add keywords when I get a spare few minutes.



> Lastly, as far as battlemaps go, a lot of idiots like myself struggle at printing huge jpgs and having the squares end up really being 1". With PDF's like the 3.5 battlemaps, its a no brainier, just hit print. Any way we could see PDF battlemaps for the 4e maps?




Do they have to end up exactly 1" as long as they're all the same size? We found that the image versions gave people more flexibility and allowed them to edit them if they wanted to.



> I'm absolutely LOVING the adventures and appreciate all the time and effort you guys have put into the product




Thanks!


----------



## sfedi

Even though I'm already subscribed for the entire campaign, it's nice to see the good support you guys give.

Thank you very much.


----------



## jsam

Hi To everyone!!!!!!!11
This might also be a good place to mention that those who purchase the PDF get access to the Fantasy Grounds 2 Virtual


----------



## Burchard

So I've got one of the Rpgnow subscriptions and I see the Paragon book is out and available for purchase. Is that not included with the subscription? Or just the enworld sub?


----------



## Morrus

Burchard said:


> So I've got one of the Rpgnow subscriptions and I see the Paragon book is out and available for purchase. Is that not included with the subscription? Or just the enworld sub?




It's supposed to be included.  I may well have missed a step when uploading - I'll go double check.


----------



## Burchard

Thanks, Morrus!


----------



## Drazulfel

I'm loving this series! After joining as a community supporter, I downloaded the 1st five 4E PDF's, and I've spent the past several nights pouring over them.  My wife's starting to complain, because I'm staying up too late!

Can't wait to see more! Is #6 due out soon-ish?


----------



## Stomphoof

If I sub now, do I automatically get access to everything already posted (such as 1-5 of the 4E stuff?) or do I have to wait for every 2 months to pass before the next one becomes active?


----------



## Morrus

Stomphoof said:


> If I sub now, do I automatically get access to everything already posted (such as 1-5 of the 4E stuff?)




Yep.


----------



## MidnightLightning

*3.5 whole set?*

I'm interested in the 3.5 version of WotBS, and after subscribing, I can find download links to #1-6 in the "old" downloads area, and #7 and 8 in the "new" articles area. But I'm not seeing #9-12 anywhere. I believe the 4.0 conversion is not complete for those episodes, but are the 3.5 versions available to subscribers somewhere?


----------



## Morrus

MidnightLightning said:


> I'm interested in the 3.5 version of WotBS, and after subscribing, I can find download links to #1-6 in the "old" downloads area, and #7 and 8 in the "new" articles area. But I'm not seeing #9-12 anywhere. I believe the 4.0 conversion is not complete for those episodes, but are the 3.5 versions available to subscribers somewhere?




They become available at the same time as the corresponding 4E versions.


----------



## MidnightLightning

Morrus said:


> They become available at the same time as the corresponding 4E versions.




So, the only way to get #9-12 right now (in 3.5) is to get the full hardbound book, or purchase the PDFs individually (RPGNow or elsewhere)?


----------



## Morrus

MidnightLightning said:


> So, the only way to get #9-12 right now (in 3.5) is to get the full hardbound book, or purchase the PDFs individually (RPGNow or elsewhere)?




Yup.  #9 is due soon.


----------



## SuperJebba

I was looking at the WotBS 3.5e on paizo.com and they only have it in PDF format. In the description it states that there are 5 bonus adventures included. Is there another way to get those adventures because I really would rather have the hardcover version. 

And if I have to get the PDF to get those adventures, is it okay for me to go to someplace like OfficeMax and have them print stuff out for me?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Morrus

SuperJebba said:


> I was looking at the WotBS 3.5e on paizo.com and they only have it in PDF format. In the description it states that there are 5 bonus adventures included. Is there another way to get those adventures because I really would rather have the hardcover version.




The hardcover is a print-on-demand product; Paizo doesn't do POD.  At the moment you can get it at Lulu.  Links to the colour and b/w versions at the bottom of the WotBS page.



> And if I have to get the PDF to get those adventures, is it okay for me to go to someplace like OfficeMax and have them print stuff out for me?




You're more than welcome to.


----------



## SuperJebba

*Difference in content?*

Thanks for your quick response, Morrus. I have another question. What is the difference in content between the B&W and color versions? Both have the same description on this site and lulu.com doesn't give much in the way if product details. Surely it's not just 60 pages of extra artwork. I'm guessing it's all the bonus material but I just wanted to be sure. Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Morrus

The colour version has all the maps in full page format at the back.  60 pages of 'em.

Otherwise they're the same, except one's colour and one's not.


----------



## Slife

Morrus said:


> Yup.  #9 is due soon.




It appears that adventures 9, 11 and 12 aren't subject to the milestone sale on this page (though, oddly enough, 10 is).

Is this intentional, or is it a rpgnow glitch?


----------



## Morrus

Slife said:


> It appears that adventures 9, 11 and 12 aren't subject to the milestone sale on this page (though, oddly enough, 10 is).
> 
> Is this intentional, or is it a rpgnow glitch?




The latter, I think.  I keep trying the batch updater, and it doesn't seem to update everything.


----------



## SiderisAnon

Morrus said:


> The latter, I think.  I keep trying the batch updater, and it doesn't seem to update everything.




Is this why the 4E versions of #1 and #4 of War of the Burning Sky are $5.59 instead of $1?



EDIT:  I just realized that if I went to the product page for both of those, there are two format options: "Watermarked PDF" and "ZIP File".  Switching to the ZIP format changes the price to $1 for these two as well and I was able to buy all eight for 4E.

I had previously purchased the whole saga for 3.5, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it was adapted to 4.0.


----------



## Morrus

SiderisAnon said:


> EDIT: I just realized that if I went to the product page for both of those, there are two format options: "Watermarked PDF" and "ZIP File". Switching to the ZIP format changes the price to $1 for these two as well and I was able to buy all eight for 4E.




How very odd.  Well, at least that confirms I'm not going mad and haven't hallucinated my changing of the prices!


----------



## WiredNerve

Morrus said:


> Grab an EN World community supporter subscription. This costs $3 per month, and you'll get access to BOTH the 4E and 3.5 versions of the saga in PDF format with each being released on a roughly bi-monthly basis. Note that these releases lag behind the individual releases by a few months




So I get the subscription and pay the money. I click on WOTBS link (image button) on the top of the page. I see the world map. I click the tab for Adventures.. A modal popup window opens with the adventures listed.. I try to click an adventure and well.. NOTHING.

I use the subscriber download area (click to see search result ), and find the content is not organized by product type. There is not an easy filter method (combo box) that I see..

So how in the world do I get a simple list of things BY PRODUCT I can download?


----------



## Morrus

WiredNerve said:


> I use the subscriber download area (click to see search result ), and find the content is not organized by product type. There is not an easy filter method (combo box) that I see..




The reason your search of the subscriber content area didn't work is because WotBS 1-5 are in the old download area, as noted at the top of that page.

I'll try to make it clearer.  Eventually they'll all be in the new area and categorised, but that's still in-progress.


----------



## WiredNerve

Ok, cool.. I thought that had already been fixed... 

 NP and thanks for the quick response...

Perhaps a place holder with a link to the old download location...???


----------



## Morrus

WiredNerve said:


> Ok, cool.. I thought that had already been fixed...
> 
> NP and thanks for the quick response...
> 
> Perhaps a place holder with a link to the old download location...???




Good idea.  There, is that now a little easier?


----------



## WiredNerve

Now that rocks!  Perfect and super easy !!!!!


Thanks


----------



## larryfinnjr

Morrus - I'm blown away by this entire series. I've been reading like a madman and cannot wait to get this underway with my regular group. Thank you SO MUCH for the extraordinary (continued) effort!

Q: will there ever be a 4e POD full hardcover available? or if not, what about a full 4e .pdf download? and would either include the 4e battlemaps (I know you can nab them individually from the main page, just curious if you'd condiser marrying the whole shebang together)?

Q2: is there a tentative release date for #11 and #12 (4e) (here on EnWorld in the subscriber area)?

Q3: in the paragons supplement, there is mention of a separate epic destinies supplement, which I can't find anywhere. Was that idea scrapped? Is whatever was meant to be in said supplement included piecemeal in the adventures?

My apologies if these have been answered before....


----------



## Morrus

No, there won't be a compiled version - we asked and there was no interest in one.  #11 is imminent, #12 is imminently after that.   And we still have to do the epic destinies, though we did inlcude one of them in one of the adventures.


----------



## larryfinnjr

Outstanding (well, other than the no 4e compliation - I'd have shelled out the cash!). Super quick reply much appreciated and the pending modules/supplement much anticipated!


----------



## larryfinnjr

woohoo! #11 available now in the subscriber's area! as stated above, i've begun this campaign with my regular group and they are LOVING it. they REALLY got into character making with the specific setting info, even writing up background for the shifter race (Ragesian crossbreeds of the Keloquoi race and lycanthropes in order to make a genetic super race of animalistic warrirors). we're a good way into the first mod and very, very happy.

soooooo much looking forward to the epic destiny supplement......

once again, thank you for the joy you have brought me and my salivating gang of minions, er, friends.


----------

